# How To Keep Meat Warm?



## jgruberman

If I have slabs of ribs or pork shoulders that I want to keep warm for an extended period of time for serving the same day hot... Can I put my oven at 170 and put the meat in there and it won't overcook it? That's the lowest setting it goes... Anyone have any better(or good) suggestions? Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rings Я Us

Most people wrap up the meat in foil the place it in a cooler with towels under the foil and over the foil wrapped meats. Keeps in cooler hot for several hours. But you can't pile in 20 or 30 lbs of meat wrapped right out of the smoker.. it will stay to hot. You could let it rest and go to say 170 or 160 then close up the foil and put it in there with the towels adding insulation.


----------



## jgruberman

So how long could I keep it in the cooler wrapped in foil(and it stay reasonably warm) if I let it come down to 170 first? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rings Я Us

Up to 6 hours I would think it will be hot for ya. I had good luck with 6 hours. May go longer and still be hot.


----------



## Rings Я Us

150° is pretty hot.. and safe


----------



## Rings Я Us

I wonder if you could cook a steak in a cooler full of meat in foil that is 160 for 6 hours [emoji]129300[/emoji].. lol


----------



## cksteele

if you have a high quality  cooler like a YETI or Pellican  or a cambro warmer you can keep hot food  hot  for hours and hours . or if you wanna get super obsessive get a food warmer/ holder like an alto shaam then you could hold stuff at 150 degrees  with no problem for as long as you'd like 5,6,8 hours


----------



## SmokinAl

My oven only goes down to 170, and it will keep food hot indefinitely.

Just double wrap in foil or put in an aluminum pan with foil on top.

Al


----------



## jgruberman

SmokinAl said:


> My oven only goes down to 170, and it will keep food hot indefinitely.
> 
> 
> 
> Just double wrap in foil or put in an aluminum pan with foil on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Al


And it won't do any additional cooking of the meat if it stays in the oven at 170... Say, for 6 hours? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbellard

A few weeks again I had an event at 6pm and finished 2 pork butts around 8:30am. Left them in oven at 170 degrees with foil over top until about 4-4:30pm when I pulled them. They were great.


----------



## noboundaries

Five hours is the longest I've held meat.  I double wrapped SLC spare ribs in HD foil, lined an Xtreme cooler with old, clean bath towels, then put the ribs in and covered with more towels.  When I arrived at my destination, the meat was still hot and it had cooked a little more.  The meat was fall of the bone, but moist and tender.  The folks I was serving are not meat smokers.  They said they were the best ribs they'd ever eaten and marveled at how well they were smoked.  FOTB ribs to non-smokers are perfection.


----------



## jgruberman

Do I need to let the meat rest and come down to 170? Or do I just take it out if the smoker and into the over at 170?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbellard

Straight into oven is good


----------



## noboundaries

JBellard said:


> Straight into oven is good










  Into the oven, wrapped in foil.


----------



## SmokinAl

jgruberman said:


> And it won't do any additional cooking of the meat if it stays in the oven at 170... Say, for 6 hours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It going to cool down from the final temp you smoked it to, i.e. 205.

So it will just stay in a holding pattern.

I do it this way because the whole towel , blanket cooler thing is just a lot of extra work, when this will do the same thing.

Al


----------



## jgruberman

SmokinAl said:


> jgruberman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it won't do any additional cooking of the meat if it stays in the oven at 170... Say, for 6 hours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It going to cool down from the final temp you smoked it to, i.e. 205.
> 
> 
> 
> So it will just stay in a holding pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> I do it this way because the whole towel , blanket cooler thing is just a lot of extra work, when this will do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Al
Click to expand...

If I wrap it in foil and put it in a cooler and blankets, will it achieve the same result? Or will the oven hold it for longer? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbellard

I would just throw it in the oven.  Foil it and then if you are serving it somewhere else, pull it and take it with you in whatever you are serving from.  It will hold perfectly in the oven foiled and covered.  Aaron Franklin has his wrapped and holds his brisket for like 8-10 hrs at 150. Yours will be fine!


----------



## paprika pal

When I use my stick burner I put bricks on the fire box to heat up. Then wrap those in towels and place in the bottom of a cooler. Wrap the meat in foil and put it on top of the bricks followed by another towel on top of the meat. This keeps meat hot for quit a while, at least 10 hours.


----------



## remsr

I seem to always end my briskets and butts smokes at midnight. I wrap in stretch wrap and tin foil put them in a cooler and pack it with towels, threat is still hot the in the morning. 

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Wow! Was that screwed up. It was still hot the next morning.

Randy,


----------



## jokensmoken

Great advice from everyone...
I've held over night (10+) hours in my oven at 170°F with no ill effects.
By pouring some very hot water in my cooler first to warm it, (then dump and dry it) I've kept foil wrapped meat piping hot for 8+ hours.

Walt.


----------



## 3montes

I use my Carlisle food keepers to keep pork butts warm overnight. I put them in the keeper at 205 or so in warm pans and they are still hot the next day. I got these off of Craigslist for $125 with the frame with casters they sit on to roll them around. Helluva a deal and been well worth it!













SANY0008.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Aug 10, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

jgruberman said:


> If I wrap it in foil and put it in a cooler and blankets, will it achieve the same result? Or will the oven hold it for longer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


An oven will keep it hot indefinitely. The cooler & towel trick is good for 6 hours or so.

Al


----------

